# Solved: Backup File server and Active directory



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

Does anyone know how to Backups on a regular basis my file server and active directory server. Keeping them on a safe place.
Can anyone teach me how do i do this please?? step by step..
thank you


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

has anyone an idea how to do this??


----------



## ITG-JM (Dec 12, 2011)

There are many solutions out there to backup up file servers and AD. You'll first need to think about what you plan on backing this data to (media). Will you be using tapes, other disks? How long do you need to retain the backups for? How quickly do you need to restore the data?

Windows has its own backup software that you can use, but you may also want to consider 3rd party backup software. A simple internet search will provide more information.


----------



## Renamed&Closed5 (Aug 23, 2011)

i was thinking about to create a special server which i will create several folders on its disk like server one server 2 server 3 etc... and im going to map the drive on all servers and start the ntbackup software.. but the problem is im still not 100% sure how to backup the active directory does it have a special option?


----------

